# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch trọn gói Vĩnh Long 1 ngày 425.000 - Công ty Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch xanh trên sông nước miệt vườn Vĩnh Long* 
_(Đi về trong ngày)_ 







_Như một dải lụa mềm lấp lánh nhìn xuống từ Cầu Treo Mỹ Thuận, dòng sông Cổ Chiên lững lờ uốn quanh các cù lao xanh bốn mùa tươi tốt. Cây trái xum xuê…
 Đó là đất Vĩnh Long, cũng là miền đất nước được tôn vinh từ lâu với những ai có thú đi ngao du cùng sông nước miệt vườn, thưởng thức những món ăn đậm đà hương vị đồng quê. Sống cùng những con người Nam Bộ chất phác, hiền hòa.
 Nhớ ngày nào, Vĩnh Long có bến phà Mỹ Thuận, những con phà suốt ngày đêm qua lại hai bờ sông, chở đầy ắp xe, người, chở theo tiếng rao của người bán trà đá, mía ghim, chở theo tiếng đờn ca buồn nảo ruột của người hành khất. Về Vĩnh Long, các bạn sẽ bùi ngùi nhớ lại những kỷ niệm ở bến phà xưa, khi đi qua chiếc cầu treo dây văng Mỹ Thuận…_ 

*TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – VĨNH LONG ( 125 km )*
*06h00* sáng xe khởi hành đưa quý khách rời Tp.HCM đi Mỹ Tho. Quý khách ăn sáng tại ngã ba Trung Lương với món đặc sản "Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho". Đến bến đò du lịch Cửu Long – Cái Bè, đoàn xuống đò bắt đầu chuyến du ngoạn trên sông Tiền. Ghé chợ Nổi Cái Bè, tham quan cảnh họp chợ mua bán trên sông rất độc đáo của Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, theo các món hàng được cắm trên đầu cây chèo bẻo trước ghe, quý khách mua bán trên sông với người dân thương hồ miền Tây, đoàn tham quan một vài lò làm bún, bánh tráng ven sông Tiền.
 Đến Cù Lao An Bình, đò tiếp tục đưa quý khách qua các con rạch nhỏ, đến một trong những nhà vườn của người dân kỳ cựu trên đất Cù Lao, tham quan một số nông cụ cổ truyền tiêu biểu của miền Nam, thưởng thức ca nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ. Sau bữa cơm trưa với các đặc sản miệt vườn, quý khách có thể đi xe đạp dạo qua các vườn cây ăn trái: nhãn, xoài, chôm chôm… thưởng ngoạn các vườn kiểng cổ, hoặc chèo ghe, xuồng quanh các con rạch cạn.
 Xế chiều, đò đưa khách dọc theo bờ phải dòng sông Cổ Chiên, tham quan làng gốm đỏ Long Hồ, ghé vườn xoài Hòa Lộc. 

*VĨNH LONG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH  ( 125 km ) * 
 Xe đón Đoàn tại khu du lịch Trường An, đưa đoàn tham quan khu phố thị và trung tâm thương mại Vĩnh Long, tham quan cầu treo Mỹ Thuận. Đoàn rời Vĩnh Long đi về Cai Lậy, ghé một trong các vườn chôm chôm, bưởi, nhãn, sapô, vú sữa, sầu riêng ngon nổi tiếng ở Ba Dừa, Kim Sơn, Vĩnh Kim, Quý khách mua trái cây tại nhà vườn về làm quà cho gia đình sau chuyến đi. Đòan khởi hành về tp.HCM , chia tay và hẹnngày tái ngộ . 

_Đoàn trở về Tp. HCM. Đến Tp.HCM, chia tay tạm biệt. Hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách.
 Kính chúc Quý Khách và gia đình An khang và Thịnh Vượng._  

Để xem thêm tour 1 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link : Tour 01 ngày - CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH
(đơn vị tính: Nghìn đồng)*

 
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*1.995*
*1.185*
*995*
*875*
*775*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ






*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*
*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
- Đò thuyền tham quan các cồn.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khầu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.
*Giá vé trẻ em*
Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :
Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com 
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: đi chơi thôi

----------


## dulichgiahy

xuống Vính Long thăm chợ nổi nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi tour miền Tây trọn gói, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vĩnh  Long, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Vính  Long, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vính Long 1 ngày, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá  cả  cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui  lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long 1 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long 1  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch trọn gói Vĩnh Long 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Vĩnh Long giá cả phải chăng,  chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Vĩnh Long 1 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Vĩnh Long 1 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Vĩnh Long 1 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long 1 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

_  Tour du lịch trọn gói Vĩnh Long 1 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vĩnh Long 1 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Vĩnh Long hấp dẫn, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình tour phong phú, thay đổi theo yêu cầu của Quý khách

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phú Quôc Đảo Ngọc

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch xanh trên sông nước miệt vườn Vĩnh Long*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------

